# Nockturnal lighted nocks



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Planning on shooting tonight at dusk with camera over the shoulder to show you guys how they look. Will post vid later tonight.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

Great video, plus your shooting a Strothers bow! For what's its worth to everyone, I havent noticed a change shooting within 40yds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

I love em. Being able to confirm shot placement is great. Hit or miss, I know where my arrow went. 
Btw, I usally get 2-3 years use out of a 10$ lumenoc. I see value in this product. A gold tip and a rage run about 15-20$ per arrow. Ill protect my investment and benefit from having a lighted nock.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Great video , thanks for taking the time , and effort. The picture tells the story!


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

kisherfisher said:


> Practice with what you hunt with.


Best advice on this entire thread.

BD


----------



## QFK (Aug 27, 2008)

I like the Nockturnal design but my Lumenoks are brighter. The Lumenok has been redesigned and is better than ever in my opinion. I have both and they both work. Identifying shot placement is important and both are a tool that aids in that respect. I have never found my arrows to shoot any differently whether I have a lighted nock or not.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

tried the red nockturnals for the first time last night......f-ing awesome! i think they improved my accurracy because i dont need to jerk my bow down to see where i hit. i actually noticed i was holding the bow steady alot longer after the shot because they are so easy to see where they hit. my question is how r you guys turning them off? i was using a sharp little pick but i dont want to be carrying that in my pocket hunting. i was surprised they didnt have some type of little tool in the package with them


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I use a little pocket knife that I just keep in my backpack. Depending on what broadheads you use, you may be able to turn them off with the tip of the bh.


----------



## Bullrush (Oct 7, 2005)

varminthunter said:


> well this post cost me $25! ill be trying the red ones tomorrow night!


X2

sent from a mototola fancy phone


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

i was using them this weekend and im out one already. Ther must be a metal rod in the shoulder area of the glendale full rut buck because i hit it and mushroomed my field point and shoved it and the insert 1.5 inches into the splintered arrow shaft and the nocturnal battery and bulb slid about 10 inches into the back of the arrow shaft. its still lit too now all i can use it for is to see how long it stays lit!:lol:


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Send it back and say The nock was deemed a Defective product during your reliability testing, lol. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

varminthunter said:


> i was using them this weekend and im out one already. Ther must be a metal rod in the shoulder area of the glendale full rut buck because i hit it and mushroomed my field point and shoved it and the insert 1.5 inches into the splintered arrow shaft and the nocturnal battery and bulb slid about 10 inches into the back of the arrow shaft. its still lit too now all i can use it for is to see how long it stays lit!:lol:


 i checked last night and its still lit!:yikes: It has been lit since about 1pm sunday. thats about 5 days ago. im impressed.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Nockturnals are awesome!!! This is my first year shooting them as well and I can't believe I took this long to put them on my arrow!! All I have shot so far with them is 20 yards and they are dead nuts with my other arrows. I will be getting out and practicing more to make sure I am dialed in!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yes, I don't know how they keep those Nockturnals lit so long. Must be a nuclear battery or something.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

:lol: the package says 20 hrs plus. im aproaching 96 hours today.


----------



## pike_mazter (May 18, 2008)

Good to hear that the batteries last, I'm going to wear out the switch before the batteries die. I was turning them off after each shot and letting the forward motion of the string turn them back on. Not anymore.


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

I use them, love em!

While I didn't have any different in my shots with the lighted nock vs the regular nock... I would recommend to ANYONE to practice with the new nock on there before you go hunting.

Testing out your bow after making ANY change is just common sense, and archery 101!


----------

